# Transférer musique d'un iPod nano vers Apple Musique puis vers Android.



## Mbouvy (17 Mai 2020)

Bonjour ! 

Je voudrais réussir à transférer la musique d'un vieil iPod nano vers mon appareil Android. Pour faire le transfert, j'ai un mac avec Catalina. Quelqu'un peut me donner des conseils sur la marche à suivre ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Regarde si tu n'as pas un dossier .iPod_Controld a la racine de ton iPad lorsqu'il est connecté en mode disque.
Fait glisser ce dossier sur Musique en ayant auparavant demandé a iTunes de maintenir la bibliothèque.


----------

